# Is too small to breed a thing?



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

Just weighed a doe I want to breed. 22.68 grams at 14 weeks old... I'm going to try to get her to put a little bit more weight on without becoming obese. The buck looks about twice her weight. Would she be okay? I don't want to ask too much of her if she's too tiny.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

It kind of depends on the line, if she's super small compared to her mum and sisters if you know what they are then I would recommend not breeding as its likely because she's the runt (unless you really really need genetics that she has)

If its a feeder/pet line that tends to be small anywhere then there's no real minimum weight, its all about whether she's mature and in good condition


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

She is of feeder origin and is of comparable size to the pet shop doe that is her companion. Good to know! I was also able to see a possible sister of hers, they were both small.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

You should try to fine a larger doe if you want larger mice in the future. Breeding a genetically small mouse will incorporate the genes responsible for that trait within your future populations.


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

Size is lower on my list of priorities, but I would definitely put it before doing any color or coat-type projects. Around my fifth generation I'll probably start looking to outcross for size.

The doe in question is now nearly 15 weeks old and 27 grams, which I feel a bit more comfortable about breeding now.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah that is a much better weight. Go for it!


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

Update: The doe is now a solid 35g at 7 months old and two of her offspring (a son and daughter at 4 weeks old), currently outweigh her 14-week-old weight!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------

